# Hollywood, FL - Lilly, Female, 1 year old, sweet dog with a sad story...



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

​ 
_From_ *Petfinder* :

*LILLY*​ 
*German Shepherd Dog: An adoptable dog in Hollywood, FL*​ 
Medium • Young • Female​ 
BEAUTIFUL AND SWEET "LILLY" SHEPHERD FEMALE APPROX 1 YR OLD. 40+ LBS SUPER AFFECTIONATE. LILLY WAS DUMPED AT A GAS STATION AT KROME AVE.; SHE WAS FRANTICALLY GOING FROM CAR TO CAR TRYING TO GET INTO ONE. PEOPLE SCREAMED AT HER, A WOMAN EVEN KICKED HER AWAY FROM HER CAR. I BROUGHT HER HOME AND SHE DID NOT WANT TO LEAVE MY SIDE . SHE'S A SWEET ANGEL. LOTS OF ENERGY AT TIMES BUT ALSO MELLOW AND NON DESTRUCTIVE. SHE IS LEARNING TO FETCH. GORGEOUS EYES I WANT A SUPER SPECIAL HOME FOR LILLY THAT WILL KEEP HER AND APPRECIATE HER FOREVER. SHE DESERVES IT. CALL KATHY, 305 401 4693​ 
*More about LILLY:* 
Spayed/Neutered • Up-to-date with routine shots • House trained​ 
*LILLY's Contact Info:* ​ 



*My Animals Rock,Inc.*, Hollywood, FL

305-401-4693
Email My Animals Rock, Inc.
See more pets from My Animals Rock,Inc.
For more information, visit My Animals Rock,Inc.'s Web site.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

That is so sad. I guess people were afraid of her, which is why they kicked and screamed at her. I live in So Fla and I can tell lots of folks are intimidated by GSD's.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Wow..she deserves and hopefully will get much more than what she has gotten so far. Heres hoping someone can give her the 4ever she deserves.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Poor little thing, she was most likely desperately looking for her family. Very kind of Kathy to take her in......heartless owners, how do people live with themselves.
___________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

